# How to get dutchies UKC registered??



## Tamara McIntosh (Jul 14, 2009)

Hi all,

A member of my club has 3 dutchies. One 3 yr old female and two puppies. They are all training for french ring and show promise. 

How would he get these guys ukc reg to be able to get a normal ring scorebook? The father of the puppies is from the van leewen kennel (weebo bred to a weebo daughter- is the father, not sure on the mother however there are ukc reg dogs in her background). 

Any info appreciated!!


----------



## Kadi Thingvall (Jan 22, 2007)

If the main goal is a normal scorebook, NARA takes registration from any registry for their scorebooks, including World Wide Kennel Club, Continental Kennel Club, etc. I don't know if UKC will take the dogs without FCI papers, at one point they were accepting registration papers from a DS club here in the US that Dianne SanLorenzo started, but I don't know if that club is even alive anymore. 

Google WWKC and ConKC for their registration requirements, there are a few DS in my area who got papers through them for their scorebooks.


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

If I know where the puppies came from I can you give a bloodline.
There are a few possibilities when you say Wibo x Wibo-daughter. Wibo x Hedwig, bred by Kole Mountain Kennels (Megan Bays) pups are from november 2010.
Pups out of Maya or Quatro, both owned by Lique de Roode, Canada. They are littermates out of Wibo x Dushi. Maya have had 2 litters. Quatro sired a few.

All are KNPV bloodlines, not FCI-registrable (besides the Mickey Mouse pedigrees).


----------



## Tamara McIntosh (Jul 14, 2009)

Selena van Leeuwen said:


> If I know where the puppies came from I can you give a bloodline.
> There are a few possibilities when you say Wibo x Wibo-daughter. Wibo x Hedwig, bred by Kole Mountain Kennels (Megan Bays) pups are from november 2010.
> Pups out of Maya or Quatro, both owned by Lique de Roode, Canada. They are littermates out of Wibo x Dushi. Maya have had 2 litters. Quatro sired a few.
> 
> All are KNPV bloodlines, not FCI-registrable (besides the Mickey Mouse pedigrees).



I was hoping you would post! They are out if quattro. Super nice puppies!! Which is why it would be a shame if they couldn't get full scorebooks!


----------



## Amber Scott Dyer (Oct 30, 2006)

You can't trial a dog in nara if it isn't registered?


----------



## Tamara McIntosh (Jul 14, 2009)

Amber Scott said:


> You can't trial a dog in nara if it isn't registered?


You can but it is catagorized as a "blue" dog. A blue dog is not able to win the championships nor represent NARA (or in my case, CRA) outside of the country. 

These puppies are showing a ton of promise and it would be a shame to put all the work into them only to be denied the championship should they qualify otherwise down the road.


----------



## Tamara McIntosh (Jul 14, 2009)

Selena,

Can you tell me what the raad van beheer registry is?


----------



## Doug Zaga (Mar 28, 2010)

The official name of the Dutch Kennel Club is ‘Raad van Beheer op Kynologisch Gebied in Nederland’. It is the principal cynological organisation in the Netherlands ....copied from the website. 

I hope that helps.


----------



## eric squires (Oct 16, 2008)

Tamara PM me and i can tell you how.


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

Tamara McIntosh said:


> Selena,
> 
> Can you tell me what the raad van beheer registry is?


Fci organisation in holland.


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

NO COMMENTS : Re: How to get dutchies UKC registered?? :twisted:](*,):evil:


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

Should they be a breed first??


----------

